# Control Panels for IoT or network sensors



## wblock@ (Jan 9, 2016)

Using ESP8266 embedded wireless boards, I've built a few wireless temperature and humidity sensors.  While researching this, it appeared that MQTT was the protocol to use for this type of data.

So right now, net/mosquitto is receiving the data from these sensors.  With the included MQTT client, it looks like this:

```
shed/temperature 18.7
shed/humidity 62.7
shed/batteryvoltage 12.81
porch/temperature 29.7
porch/humidity 58.0
office/temperature 64.4
office/humidity 29.6
```
This could be a lot more useful in graphic form.  Software that shows such data as a web page appears to be known as a control panel.  Can anyone recommend something that has been ported to FreeBSD?  Besides a graph of temperatures, it would also be useful to set alarms.  For instance, do something if the freezer temperature goes above freezing.

I looked at Domoticz, which is very nice home automation software but seems to have weird and inflexible early MQTT support.  Something smaller and less powerful but better with MQTT would be fine for me.


----------



## tingo (Jan 9, 2016)

I haven't tested this on FreeBSD, but Home Assistant is written in Python3. It recently got support for MQTT, but I haven't tested it yet - I still run an older version. Anyway, if you view the demo and select history from the menu at top left, you can see what the temperature graphs look like. Perhaps it is something you can use.
(the only reason that I didn't try this on FreeBSD was that the SBC I'm using is a Banana Pi, and it didn't have a working image when I set this up)


----------

